# Smiths 1953 Coronation pocket watch



## Richy

View Advert


*Smiths 1953 Coronation pocket watch*

Hi,

Missed out on a couple on ebay.

If anyone has one for sale or knows of a place selling one, please drop me a line.

Richy




*Advertiser*

Richy



*Date*

17/03/22



*Price or Trade Value*



*Category*

Wanted


----------

